
Neo4j for Graph Data Science - jonbaer
https://neo4j.com/blog/announcing-neo4j-for-graph-data-science/
======
RocketSyntax
I wish they would just serialize cypher output in formats that work with
common graph data science libs... rather than wrapping everything slowly into
their own ecosystem.

